# Bernardston Police Served Eviction Notice



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*

BERNARDSTON, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) Police in Bernardston are dealing with an emergency of their own: finding a new home after being served an eviction notice in October. Building inspectors are laying down the law, condemning the longtime station, saying it has not been up to code for sometime. Building inspectors have been on the case, pushing for change for about a year and a half, and when the town voted down necessary funding, he says it is time to pack it up.

The Bernardston Police Department was slapped with an eviction order from their South Street Station of 20 plus years. Chief Jason Bunk and his officers have to vacate the premises by January 12, 2007 but said it has been a long time coming. "The officers feel the same way, in an emergency there's one way to get in and out."

According to the building inspector, the department was built without a permit in the 1980's and violates a host of codes, including fire, electrical and ventilation. If the eviction order is carried out, and it's looking that way, one option is for police officers to carry out daily activities from inside the cruisers.

22News Reporter Anthony DiLorenzo asked if this will compromise safety of residents. Bunk said, "It won't compromise safety, we're still going to be out here 24/7 regardless, just more work on how we will perform on our daily activities." In October, the town voted down nearly $300,000 in renovations.

On Monday crews were on-site testing to build on adjacent land. "We do things slowly in Bernardston, were rural, not in a big hurry and taking our time," said Justin Duncan, Chairman of the Select Board. Now, town officials hope residents see the urgent need during the next vote. "I would like to have residents come out the 16th of January and give the police a home they deserve," said Duncan.

It's either make necessary renovations or find a new place to live. For now, the department is also looking at rental space. The next meeting on the matter is December 16th, with a town vote the following month.


----------

